# Trout Fishing Camping Trip



## daisy0504 (Mar 6, 2014)

Planning a weekend trout fishing camping trip for spring break. Been to Helen and camped at the lower campground at Low Gap about 5 times now. Looking for different scenery.
I would like the fishing to be as good or even better. I will have my kids with me and we use ultra lights with tackle. Hiking in to fish is not a problem as long as there is somewhat a trail. Im not asking for secret hot spots just some decent fishing for the family but less crowded (if possible). Thanks for any suggestions.


----------



## westcobbdog (Mar 6, 2014)

Pm Greg n Clayton, he knows NE Ga.


----------



## walters (Mar 6, 2014)

*trout*

sandy bottom in clayton is nice, camp right on river good fishing, we go to curhee mtn in toccoa every year catch lots of fish


----------



## fish hawk (Mar 7, 2014)

Cant say it wouldnt be somewhat crowded, especially on the weekend but I always liked the Tallulah River.You can  swing over to moccasin creek state park from there and let the kiddies fish in the special reg. part of the stream at the hatchery.


----------



## 660griz (Mar 7, 2014)

I don't know when they stock but, it is nice camping. 

Tallulah River Campground
Take U.S. 76 west from Clayton for 8 miles; turn right (north) Persimmon Rd. (a paved county road) for 5 miles; turn left (northwest) on Forest Service Road 70 for 1 mile to Tallulah River (another 3 miles to reach Tate Branch and another 5 miles to Sandy Bottom).

http://www.fs.usda.gov/recarea/conf/recarea/?recid=10498

Also, Burrells Ford Campground in SC on the Chattooga. We caught some nice trout out of there. 
About a quarter to half mile walk in to the camping area.


----------



## centerc (Mar 13, 2014)

coopers creek in Suches no power but has pump water


----------



## Artfuldodger (Mar 14, 2014)

We've camped at Moccasin Creek state park just because of the location being near Wildcat Creek and Tallulah River. That and having electricity. The only thing is it doesn't  have is the feel of being in the mountains. I'd rather camp  along Wildcat Creek or the Tallulah River. I like the long and winding drive up Persimmon Road.


----------



## greg_n_clayton (Mar 14, 2014)

If ya are lookin for remoteness and less peoples, I would suggest the Overflow Creek watershed.


----------



## Worley (Mar 14, 2014)

*Fish*



greg_n_clayton said:


> If ya are lookin for remoteness and less peoples, I would suggest the Overflow Creek watershed.



X2 - beautiful place and u can hike some pretty amazing trails as well....and won't see a ton of people


----------



## Huntervationist (Mar 15, 2014)

you did not say if you wanted to, or needed to stay in georgia.....but if your open for just wee bit further drive....The Hiwassee river in Tn. has all the dr. ordered....lost creek camp ground is as remote, and mountainy as your gonna find....and the lil town of reliance is all you could want for great mountain folks.......The trout.....lots of stockers, and hold overs from the past year.....and on occasion....watch out for a lunker brown.


----------



## toolmkr20 (Mar 15, 2014)

Camp at Unicoi and fish Wildcat or Chattahoochee.


----------



## Semi-Pro (Mar 26, 2014)

660griz said:


> I don't know when they stock but, it is nice camping.
> 
> Tallulah River Campground
> Take U.S. 76 west from Clayton for 8 miles; turn right (north) Persimmon Rd. (a paved county road) for 5 miles; turn left (northwest) on Forest Service Road 70 for 1 mile to Tallulah River (another 3 miles to reach Tate Branch and another 5 miles to Sandy Bottom).
> ...


x 2 . last year we had 2 limits before 10


----------



## lonesome dove (Apr 2, 2014)

Worley said:


> X2 - beautiful place and u can hike some pretty amazing trails as well....and won't see a ton of people



Where is this?


----------



## greg_n_clayton (Apr 2, 2014)

Warwoman Rd outa Clayton. At about 13 miles after a desent to the river, just accross the bridge take 1st road to left. I suggest goin 1/2 day before dark so as to explore the area and the little "off" spots if you never been there. Also, the choice "spots are readly available durein the week . USFS has maps of the different trails. Search Three Forks Trail. Google is your friend.


----------

